# PC startet manchmal nicht - Netzteil defekt?



## danilo1983 (29. April 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir kürzlich einen neuen PC zusammengestellt, erst einmal die Komponenten:

CPU: Intel Core i5 4460
MB: ASRock H97 Pro4 
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 (2x 4GB)
SSD:  256GB Crucial MX100  
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 960 Gaming 4G

Verbaut ist weiterhin eine Western Digital 500 GB HD, DVD-Brenner und ein USB 3.0 Frontpanel. 

Als Netzteil ist ein Enermax Triathlor FC 550W (ETA550AWT-M) in Benutzung, was gut 1,5 Jahre alt ist (seit September 2013 genutzt) und vom vorherigen PC übernommen wurde.

Nun zu meinem Problem: Alles verlief zunächst einwandfrei. Zusammenbau klappte wie immer ohne Schwierigkeiten, Windows installiert etc. Ich habe dann 2 oder 3 Stunden GTA V gezockt, da lief der PC ohne Probleme. 
Als ich am nächsten Tag den PC anschalten wollte, tat sich gar nichts. Kein Piepen, kein kurzes Lüfter drehen oder ähnliches. Als ob kein Strom da wäre. Also erst einmal Netzkabel abgezogen und wieder angesteckt - half nichts.
Dann habe ich den PC noch mal komplett auseinander genommen, überprüft, ob nicht irgendwo ein Abstandshalter vom Gehäuse falsch sitzt beim MB, CPU-Kühler + CPU noch mal neu eingesetzt. Danach wieder zusammengesetzt und getestet - wieder nichts. Als nächstes RAM überprüft: die Module einzeln rein, andere Slots verwendet. Brachte auch nichts. Dann habe ich mit Onboard Grafik gestartet und der PC ging wieder. Als ich dann noch einmal ausschaltete und wieder starten wollte, ging der PC auch mit Onboard Grafik nicht. Also: Grafikkarte wieder rein und plötzlich startet der PC doch wieder. Sogar das USB 3.0 Front Panel habe ich abgeklemmt, um das auszuschließen. Daran hing es auch nicht.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Der Fehler lässt sich zumindest nicht eindeutig auf die Komponenten zurückführen. Natürlich habe ich auch das Netzteil im Verdacht, wobei ich anfangs dachte, dass es daran nicht ja nicht unbedingt liegen könne, wenn der PC beim Zocken unter Last stabil lief.

Der PC startet jedenfalls meistens dann nicht auf Anhieb, wenn er längere Zeit (mehrere Stunden oder einen Tag) komplett ausgeschaltet war. Mit Standby gibt es keine Probleme, daraus erwacht der PC immer. Es hat wohl geholfen, wenn ich bei Auftreten des Problems das Netzkabel für eine Weile abgezogen habe. Nach dem erneuten Anschließen startet der PC meistens - wobei ich das jetzt auch nur über ca. 4 Tage testen konnte.
Ich weiß, dass das Enermax Triathlor nicht das supertolle NT ist, aber ich dachte eigentlich, dass es für die Zusammenstellung noch reichen würde, auch vom Alter her ist es mit 1,5 Jahren noch ok.

Denkt ihr, dass es am Netzteil liegen könnte? Oder doch ein MB defekt o.ä.?
Ich würde mich über Hinweise und Tipps freuen.

Grüße
Danilo


----------



## Dragon AMD (29. April 2015)

Klingt nach dem Netzteil. Oder evtl BIOS Batterie leer.

Hier mal Netzteile die empfohlen werden: Produktvergleich Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX)), Sea Sonic S12G 450W ATX 2.3 (S12G-450), be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230), Super Flower Golden Green HX 550W ATX 2.3 (SF-550P14XE (HX)), Antec True.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

Probiere mal ein anderes Netzteil, sofern du darauf zugreifen kannst.
Grafikkarte würde ich ausschließen, da du das Problem auch mit der IGP hast.
Das Mainboard kann natürlich auch der Schuldige sein.


----------



## danilo1983 (2. Mai 2015)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Leider habe ich kein anderes Netzteil zur Verfügung, damit ich das jetzige NT als Fehlerquelle ausschließen könnte. Da bliebe mir nur die Option, ein neues zu kaufen und zu hoffen, dass es am NT hängt - wäre natürlich dann ungünstig, wenn es doch kein NT-Problem ist  Leider habe ich auch keine BIOS-Batterie zur Verfügung - aber davon abgesehen: BIOS-Batterie leer bei einem neuen Board?

Ich konnte ja die letzten Tage noch ein bisschen testen und kurioserweise trat das Problem nur noch ein einziges Mal auf - und zwar heute. Beim zweiten Versuch startete der PC aber dann.  Ansonsten läuft der PC, wie gesagt, absolut stabil.


----------



## Threshold (2. Mai 2015)

An der Batterie liegt das nicht.
Ist die Leer, kriegst du eine Fehlermeldung beim Booten, mehr ist da nicht.

Ja. Das ist immer ein Problem. Aber wenn das Netzteil defekt ist, müsste der Fehler reproduzierbar sein.
So sieht es nach Mainboard aus.


----------



## nonameguzzi (3. Mai 2015)

Also erstmal mein Beileid zur 4gb Variante der 960 für das geld wär ne Stärkere 280x (oder gar 290) drinn gewesen 

Aber jetzt zum Problem.

Ich tippe auf's Mainbord wobei das Netzteil nicht so prickelnd ist.
Wenn du damit leben kannst isses dir überlassen ob du den fehler suchst wenns abraucht... war ja nicht soooooo teuer.


----------



## PcGamer512 (4. Mai 2015)

danilo1983 schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Antworten. Leider habe ich kein anderes Netzteil zur Verfügung, damit ich das jetzige NT als Fehlerquelle ausschließen könnte. Da bliebe mir nur die Option, ein neues zu kaufen und zu hoffen, dass es am NT hängt - wäre natürlich dann ungünstig, wenn es doch kein NT-Problem ist  Leider habe ich auch keine BIOS-Batterie zur Verfügung - aber davon abgesehen: BIOS-Batterie leer bei einem neuen Board?
> 
> Ich konnte ja die letzten Tage noch ein bisschen testen und kurioserweise trat das Problem nur noch ein einziges Mal auf - und zwar heute. Beim zweiten Versuch startete der PC aber dann.  Ansonsten läuft der PC, wie gesagt, absolut stabil.



Du kaufst dir einfach testweise bei Amazon eines und falls es daran nicht liegt schickst du es zurück geht bei denen total unproblematisch


----------



## danilo1983 (26. Mai 2015)

Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, trotzdem mal eine Rückmeldung von mir, falls es jemanden interessiert: Letztlich hing der Fehler wohl am Mainboard. Nach Austausch des MBs läuft der PC ohne Probleme - jedenfalls bis jetzt.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2015)

Das dachte ich mir schon, dass es das Mainboard ist.
Aber super, dass es nun läuft.


----------

